# Ambylpygid Species?



## BurrowDweller (Feb 8, 2008)

Was wondering what species of ambylpygids are available in the hobby? I have D. diadema and they are very interesting. Would like to get more species but can't seem to find any for sale. Are there other species offered? Where can I get them?
Thanks,
Anthony


----------



## dtknow (Feb 8, 2008)

Phrynus marginemaculatus and another species from the US are available. I know Urbanjungles recently imported some Damon sp. from West Africa. Other than that thats it.


----------



## cacoseraph (Feb 8, 2008)

at some point i would like to get a colony of the FL Phrynus

i read a paper that says they are quite a bit more tolerant/communal than Damon species


----------



## dtknow (Feb 8, 2008)

ditto caco...I think they would be interesting vivarium inhabitants. I would hollow out an area in the background that they could have as their little treestump.


----------



## BurrowDweller (Feb 8, 2008)

They are very interesting to watch. I have some blue LEDs on mine and they don't seem to mind them. Pretty cool to see how they hunt and navigate with their antenniform legs. I saw the green ones Urban Jungles had but the ad disappeared. Might have to PM him and see if he still has any more.


----------



## ftorres (Feb 9, 2008)

*West African Cave Spider*

Hello,
I belive it to be D medius but could be wrong.


----------



## Banshee05 (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## UrbanJungles (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes I have a few of these and recently some babies hanging out on mom's back.
They are very cool.  I have gravid moms seperated into their own containers but I have a few groups of males and immatures together in a couple of 29 gal tanks and I've not had any deaths occur.  They seem to be quite communal...

I think you're right in that these are _D. medius_....
They are too cool !!!


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Feb 10, 2008)

I really want to get more of this species in... I keep trying, but no luck:


----------



## DJ_AlMighty_247 (Feb 12, 2008)

_Damon gracilis_, from Germany


----------



## formi (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi nice pics. Does anybody have Phrynichus dhofarensis ?


----------



## Banshee05 (Feb 13, 2008)

AbraxasComplex said:


> I really want to get more of this species in... I keep trying, but no luck:


this is _Euphrynichus amanica_


----------



## Banshee05 (Feb 13, 2008)

DJ_AlMighty_247 said:


> _Damon gracilis_, from Germany


this species, sold from Thomas Vinmann are NO _Damon spp._they might be _Euphrynichus sp.cf.bacillifer_
mine are to small to ID correctly!


----------



## Banshee05 (Feb 13, 2008)

formi said:


> Hi nice pics. Does anybody have Phrynichus dhofarensis ?


I know someone  
but they aren't for sale at the moment.


----------



## Banshee05 (Feb 13, 2008)

subadult _Euphrynichus bacillifer _male






_Euphrynichus amanica _adult male


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Feb 14, 2008)

Banshee05 said:


> this is _Euphrynichus amanica_


Do you know of anyone who I can purchase a couple adults off of?


----------



## Banshee05 (Feb 15, 2008)

hi,
e.bacillifer yes, e.amanica no.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Feb 15, 2008)

Banshee05 said:


> hi,
> e.bacillifer yes, e.amanica no.


How large do the e.bacillifer get? Same size or smaller?


And I wouldn't mind getting a bunch.


----------



## Banshee05 (Feb 15, 2008)

_Euphrynichus bacillifer_
males: total 22mm, tibia 39mm
females: 29mm total, 55mm tibia

_Euphrynichus amanica_
males: up to 30mm total lenght, tibia length up to 90mm
females: total length 36mm, tibia length 79mm

source:
_*Peter Weygoldt*_ "Revision of the species of _Phrynichus_ karsch, 1879 and _Euphrynichus_ Weygoldt, 1995 (Chelicerata, Amblypygi) - _Zoologica number 147_


----------



## insectoman (Feb 15, 2008)

Banshee05 said:


> hi,
> e.bacillifer yes, e.amanica no.


Hi,

I'm interested by the bacillifer. If you can send me the name of the seller it will be great.

regards,
Benoît


----------



## jen1302 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Ambylpygid*

Some great pics here.

I have a baby not sure on it's sex if anyone has any ideas if it's male/female from my pic would help.


----------



## dtknow (Feb 18, 2008)

If that really is a baby no way we are going to tell sex. BTW, maybe its due to not seeing the whole tank but you need more vertical hidespots.


----------



## Banshee05 (Feb 19, 2008)

and the equipment of the tank is unacceptable!!


----------



## jen1302 (Feb 20, 2008)

*Tailless Whip*

The pic i posted was taken after i got it and at present doing work on it's home.

I purchased setup with it containing the bowl which is to deep changed to something it's size and very shallow as bowl to deep so that's gone, hide is a oval shaped log looking for something upright more natural looking.

The bedding came with setup it's for arachnids but looking for best thing to go for.

Was recomended to use syrafoam to make rocks hides ect always looking for ideas on how to make better hides ect and more natural at no matter the cost.


Viv pic below viv size 18x12x12 even if i have to change to .


----------



## UrbanJungles (Feb 20, 2008)

Your whipscorpion requires alot of vertical climbing areas...they usually live on walls, tree trunks, basically any vertical surface.  some slabs of bark standing up will work out just fine. 

A water bowl is good for ambient humidity but don't expect your whipscorp. to drink from it, they prefer to be misted and will usually drink then.  Any bedding that holds moisture well will suffice!
Good luck.


----------



## keqwow (Apr 4, 2008)

I decided to revive this post as I'd love to hear if anyone has any of the other species mentioned in this post for sale here in the U.S.?  Particularly E. amanica or Phrynichus dhofarensis.  D. medius might be cool too.....


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Apr 4, 2008)

dtknow said:


> If that really is a baby no way we are going to tell sex. BTW, maybe its due to not seeing the whole tank but you need more vertical hidespots.


Actually, in Damon at least, even if it's a baby you can tell the sex by the shape of the segments on the underside of the abdomen. Of course you'd need to post a quality photo and it's not quite as easy to sex them at L2 as in later instars.


----------



## keqwow (Apr 4, 2008)

Does ANYONE know of anyone selling anything other than D. diadema?


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Apr 5, 2008)

Urbanjungles has some baby damon, but a different species.


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello ALL!

THere're some incredible whipspiders do You have there!!!!
Sadly, here in Russia only the Damon diadema is available (
Here's some pics of my recent actions.


----------



## froggyman (Apr 8, 2008)

formi said:


> Hi nice pics. Does anybody have Phrynichus dhofarensis ?


this species stays this color??

very nice


----------



## Banshee05 (Apr 9, 2008)

froggyman said:


> this species stays this color??
> 
> very nice


Hello,
No  when they are born they have that colour... so white/light the body and black pedipals, but with every moult they change their colour, the light gets dark and the black gets ligther  in the end they look complete the same colour... typical grey/sand colour, like D.diademas, etc. wonderful species, hope mine will grow fast


----------



## keqwow (Apr 9, 2008)

Banshee05 said:


> Hello,
> No  when they are born they have that colour... so white/light the body and black pedipals, but with every moult they change their colour, the light gets dark and the black gets ligther  in the end they look complete the same colour... typical grey/sand colour, like D.diademas, etc. wonderful species, hope mine will grow fast


Awh...that is disappointing.  I thought that was adult coloration.  Figures.  Oh well...I just got four baby d. diadema yesterday....they are cool


----------

